# 2017 Cruze Spare Tire.....



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

hmmm I have a full spare in my trunk. 17 sedean lt


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I have a full size spare as well. I'm sure there is a part number. You could probably go to your Chevrolet parts department and order one.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Try a boneyard. Some wrecked vehicles such as yours may have one for cheap (well, cheaper than the dealer I would suppose  )


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

Choda said:


> hmmm I have a full spare in my trunk. 17 sedean lt


be careful, that's probably a donut spare, and not a full size tire.. (I know the one in my 17 Cruze is a donut spare)


----------



## Greybear (Feb 3, 2018)

Old thread, sorry to resurrect it.

I have a 2017 Cruze LS - vin ends with 7271886

I believe it is an LS, not really sure.

=========

So, went to the Dealership to check the price of a Spare and kit. Nice guy gave me the part number of 1-8Y295332

Then he told me it would stick above the tire well that it is designed to sit in. There is a 4" depth to a ridge with room under it for the jack and tire iron.

So, armed with that info I headed to GM Parts Pros where I found a Cargo Tray, Custom Molded (W/Spare)

What I would like to know is if anyone has one of these and if a Full Size Spare can sit under it?


.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like the Gen1 Eco. No spare tire.  Honestly, how often do you ever use it.  When I had my Eco I found one on eBay or amazon for @ $100. Never used it.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Before I went to pick up my 2017, I bought a spare tire and tool kit, not knowing they were standard equipment on 2nd Gen LTs. I think I paid $90 for all. Would love to recoup my investment if anybody has a LS and wants a spare/jack/etc.


----------



## Greybear (Feb 3, 2018)

How much would it cost to ship all that to Arkansas?


Also, my present trunk cargo liner is basically flat. I have seen trunk cargo liners on GM Parts Online that says Molded w/Spare but they do not show the under side of the mat and it looks Identical (stock photo) to the Molded w/o Spare picture.

I am assuming since the guy at the Chevy place said the spare will stick up past the trunk wheel well, that I need this Item?

Online, spare rims at the GM Parts Online, they only show 17" | 18" where mine is a 15"

.


----------



## neonguy528 (Jul 5, 2018)

Full size spares will not fit in the trunk well.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Cars haven't come with full sized spares for decades now.


----------



## neonguy528 (Jul 5, 2018)

You never said whether it is a 15" or 16".


----------

